# New Car Prep - Corsa Limited Edition (Pic Heavy)



## Britishhawk (May 31, 2010)

Thought I'd have a crack at a thread. :thumb:

Recieved the car monday, the dealer followed my request and left the car well alone. Apparently Im the only person ever to have requested this at my dealership.  Bought the car home in the rain at 4pm so already getting dark.

Anyway enough chat, more pics.

Here is my old Corsa C, thought she deserved a mention as she has served me well since I passed my test 










And Here is my new car! :thumb:










Sitting at the dealership looking sorry for itself!

DAY 1.

A walkaround of the dirt.










Door grease.










Evidence of transport wax and dirt from the journey to the UK.










More gunk.





































It doesnt look too bad from a distance 










Interior plastics left in as requested.



















Transport instructions.










The alloys were covered in the transport wax.










Bilberry was sprayed on using a Megs Foamer spray head, left to sit for a few minutes and then agitated with a detailing brush.










This removed most of the wax, Tar & Adhesive remover did the rest of the work. Sprayed on, sat for a few minutes then PW rinsed.



















The car was then snowfoamed with Super Snow Foam, with a small squirt of Maxi Suds II.










Left to dwell for about 8 minutes whilst doorshuts and seals cleaned with spray APC & Detailing brushes.



















Washed with 2BM using Megs Gold Glass.

PW rinsed. At this stage I decided to debadge the rear.










1.2 Badge Removed.










COR! At this point I had ripped off two fingernails  But persisted and ended with..










Much better! Prefer the cleaner look.

Next I sprayed Tardis on the bodywork to remove any remaining transport wax. (no pics of this stage sorry)










IronX next, amazing product! Sprayed onto the paintwork, left for 2-3 as the purple specs started to appear, wiped over and then thoroughly rinsed with PW.










Dwelling on the doors.










Evidence of contamination started to appear, I was quite surprised with how many of these purple specs appeared.



















IronX doing its work on my driveway.










Used up almost half, I was a bit too generous me thinks. Expensive product but very effective in what it does.

Next up was Claying. I used CYC Ultrafine clay, with Maxi Suds II as lube.










It actually returned very little contamination, a few little bits on the lower doors but thats expected on any car.

The car was then re-washed with Maxi Suds this time.










Dried with Autorbrites fluffy towel. As it was getting dark at this stage I packed up and had a nice cup of tea :thumb:

DAY 2.

Morning inspection of the previous days work. Transport wax had been removed.





































Washed again.










Glazed with White Diamond via a microfibre applicator.


















Results after a layer of glaze.










Decided to try Dodo White Diamond next, applied on a foam applicator.










Wax curing. Buffed off really easily, was very difficult to see the wax on the car though. I even started to go slightly snow blind, couldnt see a thing when I went inside the house. ! :lol:










Glass polished with Autoglym using MF applicator pad.










Alloys were sealed with EX-P, Didnt go too nuts with the wheels as they will be coming off very shortly. Tyres dressed with Megs Endurance.

Now some finished pics!














































If you've made it this far.. well done! Thanks for reading!

Any comments welcome.

Britishhawk.


----------



## terrymcg (Mar 19, 2007)

Nice write up and nice car!! Nice one!


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

Great looking car that dude! you must be well chuffed


----------



## Joeya (Jul 6, 2010)

Very Nice, I guess you asked them not to clean the car?


----------



## Pagey360 (Oct 9, 2010)

Very Nice!


----------



## ia246 (Apr 11, 2010)

Very smart - lucky you working on a brand new car


----------



## Ryan Hughes (Jun 15, 2009)

Awesome work and car mate, looks mint. I wouod love to upgrade from my corsa b to a D at some stage.

the C at the start looks smart aswell dude.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice work and write-up, well done.


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Fantastic shine, top work mate!

Simon
*Exotic Detail*
Website
Facebook
Blog
Twitter


----------



## MSD1540 (Oct 29, 2010)

Well written and really enjoyed reading it.


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

Lovely car and write up mate... Top marks


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

Lol snow blind I get that on my ctr! White is a knightmare all round to clean/wax


----------



## Ross1308 (Sep 3, 2010)

Own a White D Myself and am on Corsa D UK, Great Job mate, Well Done.


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

These little Corsa's look well in white.


----------



## Mr_Scisco (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice one. Looks great.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

looks very nice indeed!


----------



## chris68 (Sep 4, 2007)

+1 for the cheeky black and white shot.

Your car looks lovely. Congratulations.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice one, these Corsa D's are brilliant! :thumb:


----------



## Britishhawk (May 31, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys.

Weather is terrible today, good beading though


----------



## Mini-pooper (Nov 2, 2010)

my sis just got one of these great car for the money!


----------



## pedy (Jun 22, 2010)

great job mate.... smart wee car!!!


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

nice one


----------



## X18JAY (Oct 23, 2008)

good work, that is one reason I hate my car cause it is a nightmare to see when polishing etc lol


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Very nice work on a tidy little car:thumb: If you want to de-badge in future try a piece of fishing wire, will save those fingernails!!!


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

very very nice mate :thumb:


----------



## SeanyBean (Sep 24, 2010)

nice work. think it needs some 40mm lowering springs in though


----------



## Ross1308 (Sep 3, 2010)

I use my national insurance card for debadging, can't beat it


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Lovely work fella, looks gorgeous in white :thumb: 

Congratualations for managing to convince your dealer not to prep the car, even though mine continually says they understand and wont wash it they do and last time left me totally speechless. Wheels then arches without cleaning what ever rag they were using :wall: 

Question : Didnt go too nuts with the wheels as they will be coming off very shortly ?? what are going to do with them ? they look sweet :thumb:


----------



## Britishhawk (May 31, 2010)

Mr Face said:


> Question : Didnt go too nuts with the wheels as they will be coming off very shortly ?? what are going to do with them ? they look sweet :thumb:


I planned to take them off to paint calipers and drums, having second thoughts now though. I think red might be a bit harsh for the car.

Drove through extremely heavy rain yesterday. Needed to pull over because I couldnt see anything! Car is looking a right state now, wash this weekend me thinks


----------

